# RG54SE II MSI Wireless Router + Bittorrent



## nemuro (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi,

I recently bought a RG54SE II wireless router, I configured it only by using the quick setup and cloning the mac address so that the ISP provides internet to the router.

I normally got about 13 mb/s while downloading torrents when I was using the cable without a router.

Now when the LAN cable goes to the wireless router and from it I have a cable going to my computer, the biggest speed I get is 7,5 mb/s and while I reach that speed the connection goes down and the speed descends to a few kb/s, after which it rises again.

The old setup was like this: ISP - my PC max speed 13 mb/s
The setup is like this : ISP - WLAN ROUTER - my pc this is a wired connection, max speed 7,5 mb/s then a stall

Are there some settings I need to make to the router to deliver the full bandwidth or is this the maximum speed it can provide to my pc through a wired connection? Is there a problem from the way the torrent client downloads files from many peers and it floods the router?
Or is this a problem I can fix with a firmware upgrade?

I did this to setup a static IP: http://www.portforward.com/networking/static-xp.htm
and this to setup utorrent: http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/MSI/RG54SE-II/Utorrent.htm

However, it stalled at the beginning a few times when the torrent started up and now the download is capped at 7,5 mb/s with no stalls.

This is the graph wich shows how the download is going along, it does an update every 5 minutes.



Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please review the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, and you'll see we provide no support for P2P applications here at TSF.


----------

